# More Puppies and Adults in Memphis, TN



## StarrLhasa

Hi, again:

I received another e-mail from AdoptaPet,com this morning. There are two very adorable Havanese puppies and four adults [also adorable] listed as available for adoption in Memphis, TN.

They have been rescued by Sunny Meadows...Safe Haven for Pets, Memphis, TN 901-363-7233 www.sunnymeadows.org

Each Saturday there is an adoption event, so if you or someone you know is in the Memphis area and would like to add a beautiful, young furbaby to your family, now is the time.

Each Saturday from 1-4 pm 
Monday through Friday hours are by appointment only.
Where: 4066 New Getwell Road 
Located near the corner of Getwell & Raines, 3.5 miles south of I-240 and Getwell Rd

Please email [email protected] to schedule an appointment, or call 901-363-7233

Application/Qualifications required to adopt.

Dog Adoption fee $150.00
For more information, please got to our website: http://www.sunnymeadows.org

Whether you live in state, or out of state, and would like to adopt...we require having a history of pet ownership with a verifiable Veterinary reference. Before completing an application to adopt, please review our adoption qualifications. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us. http://sunnymeadows.org/Adoptionqualifications.html

The pictures below are in the following order:

*Grace*

Approximately 7 years of age and 17 lbs. This girl is super social, friendly, happy and very outgoing! She's never met a stranger, nor another creature she didn't adore.

She is healthy, current on vaccines, spayed, heart worm negative and ready for a loving home!

*Lexie* [from the last e-mail - I don't know how she can still be waiting for a home!]

This baby girl is definitely a happy, friendly, lovable one. She is so adorable too! She is approximately 5-6 months of age and currently weighs 11 lbs. She adores her furry friends and her humans too.

This girl was rescued from a breeder. Thankfully, she wasn't old enough to breed, and therefore of no use to the breeder.

*Mason*

This handsome ball of fluff is approximately 8 weeks of age, and currently weighs 4 lbs. He is a wonderful, well behaved puppy.

He is just now being weaned from his mom, Maggie. Mason was her one and only that was most recently born.

These two, among many others were rescued from a breeder. Thankfully stronger legislation is forcing many breeders to surrender their 'stock,' or face huge fines.

Mason is current on vaccines, and will ultimately be neutered.

*Maggie*

This friendly, happy girl is 4 years of age and weighs 17 lbs. She is house trained, well behaved, and ready to be loved. She is just now weaning Mason, her one and only recent born. He is now approximately 8 weeks of age.

These two, among many others were rescued from a breeder. Thankfully stronger legislation is forcing many breeders to surrender their 'stock,' or face huge fines.

Maggie is current on vaccines, and will soon be spayed. Her spay surgery will take place once she has completely weaned Mason.

*Sebastian*

Approximately 7 years of age and 17 lbs. This boy is super social, friendly, happy and very outgoing! He's never met a stranger, nor another creature he didn't adore.

He is healthy, current on vaccines, neutered, heart worm negative and ready for a loving home!

*Taylor [or Tatum?]*

This boy is only a year of age, and has had a tough start with humans. Thankfully he is so young; time and trust will mend his timid little soul. 
He honestly wants to love, and to be loved. Sadly, his upbringing has not provided such affection.

Tatum was surrendered to us by his breeder. The intentions were to "sell" him as a puppy. He never sold, and as a result grew up overlooked by his breeder, and potential buyers. I hope to think that people are becoming wiser, and not supporting breeders. There are far too many animals that need loving homes to "buy" one.

He is wonderful with other dogs and would be a perfect little brother. He weighs 16 lbs and is healthy, neutered, current on vaccines, heart worm negative, and current on heart worm prevention. With access to a doggie door, he is house trained. However, we are not in a standard "home" environment to know more.

I will post more if/when I get more AdoptaPet.com e-mails.


----------



## StarrLhasa

*More Photos*

Taylor [or Tatum?]'s photo {I could only upload 5 pix in my first post.

Also, the photos of Maggie and Mason were too small, so I uploaded larger pix here.


----------



## morriscsps

I wish I lived closer but I don't. Besides, I have been forbidden to come home with any new furbabies for the next 10 years. I can't even look at Petfinder.

Those cute little faces will be scooped up immediately. I wonder if the rescue place could mention our forum as a good place to get information on the breed. That way we can keep them in 'the family'.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Lucile...don't look at these...


----------



## StarrLhasa

morriscsps said:


> I wish I lived closer but I don't. Besides, I have been forbidden to come home with any new furbabies for the next 10 years. I can't even look at Petfinder.
> 
> Those cute little faces will be scooped up immediately. *I wonder if the rescue place could mention our forum as a good place to get information on the breed. That way we can keep them in 'the family'*.


Actually, Flynn, that is a great idea. I'll try to get in touch with them and I'll update this thread afterward.

I wonder how many more dogs will be coming from this "breeder."

I don't live anywhere near Memphis [I live near San Francisco.], but their pictures and stories really tug at my heart. At least they are willing to consider out-of-state adoptions. A lot of rescues don't.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

StarrLhasa said:


> Actually, Flynn, that is a great idea. I'll try to get in touch with them and I'll update this thread afterward.
> 
> I wonder how many more dogs will be coming from this "breeder."
> 
> I don't live anywhere near Memphis [I live near San Francisco.], but their pictures and stories really tug at my heart. At least they are willing to consider out-of-state adoptions. A lot of rescues don't.


Would love to take credit for this idea, but it was Pam's...great idea Pam. I am happy they will sell to out of state also. It is alllllllllll I can do not to grab one!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Oops! I'll need to be more careful. Anyway, I called and left a voicemail and followed up with a detailed e-mail suggesting that Sunny Meadows let adopters and potential adopters of Havanese and Hav-mixes know about the forum and its value.

I mentioned that Allison had adopted Lambert [now Watson] from them but that I couldn't take credit for it because she had started her adoption proceedings before I had posted their available Havs.
I also told Sunny Meadows that they would also be welcome to post.


----------



## StarrLhasa

I heard back from Bonnie Bain at [email protected]:

"Great! Thank you for the info, and I will pass on to others 

Live, Laugh, Love... ADOPT!!!

www.sunnymeadows.org"


----------



## wynne

Would defintely take one as a companion for Maya if I lived closer. She needs a companion to romp with. The cats aren't willing to play with her.


----------



## StarrLhasa

You might want to check with Havanese Angel League Organization [HALO] based in Livonia, MI. Here are links to their Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1403613858#!/groups/25525703631/ and to their website http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/

The group had a picnic in Ohio earlier this month and there are a lot of photos posted on Facebook.

They have puppies being fostered right now as well as older dogs. I imagine some of the puppies have been spoken for, but there are always more.... There is a video of a litter being fostered by Cindy Chandler. Cuteness!!

See petfinder for some pix: http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelter_id=MI362


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I object to the statement by Starr Lahas about not supporting breeders. There are many breeders who do health testing, only breed when they want a puppy to show, only sell puppies to those they thing will be good, loving and permanent homes and willing to keep any dogs they feel they haven't the great home to keep them. I personally have an entire litter of two boys that didn't turn out to be show puppies (I compete in conformation) and all the people who called about them either wanted a cheap puppy or weren't willing to stay home most of the time with their dog. They live here, happily and with alot of attention. I only breed for myself and if the dogs don't turn out for show and I don't find the perfect home, they stay here. Because of this, I don't do alot of breeding, which one will find alot of show breeders also do.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Becky Chittenden said:


> *I object to the statement by Starr Lahas about not supporting breeders*. There are many breeders who do health testing, only breed when they want a puppy to show, only sell puppies to those they thing will be good, loving and permanent homes and willing to keep any dogs they feel they haven't the great home to keep them. I personally have an entire litter of two boys that didn't turn out to be show puppies (I compete in conformation) and all the people who called about them either wanted a cheap puppy or weren't willing to stay home most of the time with their dog. They live here, happily and with alot of attention. I only breed for myself and if the dogs don't turn out for show and I don't find the perfect home, they stay here. Because of this, I don't do alot of breeding, which one will find alot of show breeders also do.


Hi, Becky:

I think there may have been a misunderstanding. I did not say anything about not supporting breeders. In my first post of this thread, I copied and pasted the information about the rescue dogs from Sunny Meadows website.

I have nothing but respect for breeders who breed dogs who have been health-tested for the betterment of the breed and who carefully find good homes for any puppies and adults from their breeding programs.

I do not have respect for people who breed [or over-breed] their dogs indiscriminately and whose only purpose is selling those puppies for profit.

It was apparent to me in the Sunny Meadows Rescue situation that the breeder in question was very likely to be the second type of breeder, not the first.

I have a personal interest in this because my boy came from a similar situation. After the breeder turned over 37 dogs, Havanese and "Schnoodles," to a county Animal Shelter, she turned over more dogs on a least two separate occasions.

The condition of the dogs I saw [and brought home] was deplorable, and luckily they were all adopted and - at least in our home - are well-loved and cared for. There were a lot of Vet bills to pay in order to get him healthy.

I posted about the dogs at this Memphis rescue because I wanted to let the Forum members know that they were available in case they, or their friends and family, were looking to adopt.

I did not do so to cast aspersions on any breeders who truly care about the health and welfare of the breed. I am sorry if I offended you, but I certainly did not mean to do so.

No, how about some more pictures of your dogs?


----------



## 1plus2havs

Hi I am Liam's mom, it has been awhile since I posted here but I have been looking at the forum almost every day just to check what is going on. I love the picture like everyone. 
I live near Memphis and I just sent my application hoping to get one of the havanese girls. I am really wondering why there is a lot of havanese at the shelter these days? poor babies, I can only take 1 more furbaby and that's about my limit. Hoping that these babies will find someone to take care of them soon.


----------



## Kathie

I hope Liam will be getting a new Hav sister soon!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Liam's mom said:


> Hi I am Liam's mom, it has been awhile since I posted here but I have been looking at the forum almost every day just to check what is going on. I love the picture like everyone.
> I live near Memphis and I just sent my application hoping to get one of the havanese girls. I am really wondering why there is a lot of havanese at the shelter these days? poor babies, I can only take 1 more furbaby and that's about my limit. Hoping that these babies will find someone to take care of them soon.


Keep us posted. I want one so badly...but already have two little ones, and that is about all I can handle right now...


----------



## 1plus2havs

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Keep us posted. I want one so badly...but already have two little ones, and that is about all I can handle right now...


Thanks Kathie and Flynn. Just an update, I will bring Grace (7 years old) home this coming tuesday:whoo: I am really excited! I've been busy getting supplies for her and getting my house ready for a 2nd dog. 
I just have a question, can I still change her name? this is the first time I am going to get an older dog, so i am really not sure if I still can. Will post pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Ruby's Mom

Congratulations Liam's mom! I'm glad you are able to rescue Grace. I can't wait to see and hear more about her!


----------



## Pipersmom

Congratulations Liam's Mom! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures. I think it's fine to change her name, she may not even know her name because of the situation she comes from.

Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Liam's mom said:


> Thanks Kathie and Flynn. Just an update, I will bring Grace (7 years old) home this coming tuesday:whoo: I am really excited! I've been busy getting supplies for her and getting my house ready for a 2nd dog.
> I just have a question, can I still change her name? this is the first time I am going to get an older dog, so i am really not sure if I still can. Will post pictures as soon as possible.


What I did with my older dog was to call her name and see if she responded. I would then call her with the new name I thought I might give her...and she if she responded. That way I would know if she is responding to her name, or just to my voice. If she truly responds to her name..then I would keep it, but mostprobably she will respond to whatever you call her and will be happy for the attention no matter what you call her.
If you have any doubts use both names and eventually drop the one you don't want to use...
I am delighted you are getting her...it is such fun to watch them change into what every little dog should be..."a Found Treasure"...thanks for sharing with us, we will all look forward to seeing her evolve...Hugs and more Hugs..


----------



## StarrLhasa

I am so thrilled you are adopting Grace. Be sure to introduce the two dogs on neutral territory to reduce issues for your current dog.

It may take a while for her to settle in with you and learn to play with her new brother, but once she does, you will be so entertained. We laugh all the time when our two RHL [run like hell] in the yard or through the house.

Pictures of both as soon as you can, please.


----------



## 1plus2havs

Thank you for all the responses. I will surely post pictures as soon as I can... can't wait to have her home.


----------



## Luciledodd

Someone stop me. I keep thinking about the poor Great Pyrenees. I have a steer fenced in on the back two acres and am thinking about getting two miniature cows to put back there and the Great Pyrenees is bred to be left with sheep or cattle. I am just not sure if he or she would stay on my property with the cattle. If he went to a neighbors yard and decided that was his area to protect also, then I would have a problem.


----------



## StarrLhasa

*3 Left: 12 week old Mason, his Mom Maggie, and Sebastian*

I just checked on Adoptapet and found that three of the dogs are still available from Sunny Meadows in Memphis.

Mason's Story...

This handsome ball of fluff is approximately 12 weeks of age, and currently weighs 5 lbs. He is a wonderful, well behaved puppy. He is very friendly, lovable and oh so adorable! He loves to sleep on his back, or in odd positions. Often times we wait until he's asleep to spy in on his chosen position. It is always an 'aww' moment 

Maggie the Havanese is Mason's mom. She is absolutely the best mom ever and is wonderful with her baby boy. These two, among many others were rescued from a breeder. Thankfully stronger legislation is forcing many breeders to surrender their 'stock,' or face huge fines. We rescued 12 Havanese from one place.

They are both happy, healthy and ready for adoption.

Mason's photo is on the left and Sebastian's is on the right. Sebastian's description is in my first post in this thread.


----------

